# foundation/septic



## MuddyMike (Jan 8, 2007)

what are some of the average prices some of you guys out their are getting to dig a foundation and septic tank with trenches for septic and electric?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Mud,
This is such a hard question to answer, prices from people could be all over the chart. All our jobs require site engineered plans, a septic system can vary so much 6K to 100k. Foundation holes.......how big, how deep, what are the soil conditions, ledge, boulders??????????????? The list goes on. If you are not sure just try to estimate the amount of time you figure it will take you and multiply it by your rates and add for overhead and profit. Let's see what the other guys come up with. Good Luck!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

jmic, 100k for a septic system? i know i'm a hayseed from south dakota, but good gawd, is there such a thing? what factors make it that expensive?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

dayexco said:


> jmic, 100k for a septic system?...what factors make it that expensive?


Someone with enough money has really "got to go".:thumbup:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

MuddyMike said:


> what are some of the average prices some of you guys out their are getting to dig a foundation and septic tank with trenches for septic and electric?


3, 17, 31 and 50. But those are just averages.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Hiya Day,
Septic Fill (select sandy fill) some places we've paid up to 36.00/cu.yd. , now sometimes around here the leaching site can be up on a hill side where you have to bucket the fill to the location. Berm fill to surround the perimeter of the septic fill. Tanks, pump chambers,concrete gallies,living filters,.
For the most part they top off at around in the 30 - 40K althought I've had one in the 80's range and know of compeditors and friends in the bussiness that have gone over the 100k mark. Just trying to say around here there really is no avg. system. These lots are just getting worse every year, bldg. on the bogus lots that have been ignored all these years, another words " scraping the bottom of the barrel".:laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Like Joe said, too many variables to give a good answer.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Slightly OFF TOPIC but I can't believe what these crap lots are going for............250K and up:w00t: scary.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Mud,

If you have a particular job that has specific's you can present these guy's can help you by comparing it to the work they do. Examples...
.. Are these developed lots? Are they cleared already? Are they flat? Hilly? A lot of rocks? All clean fill? Are they wet? They are ????big? 1/2 acre, 2 acre? The soil is??? and so on.

As Joe said septics are what ever it takes. The one we just did it was $15,000 for the sand thats at cost! Will you be doing engineered systems? Do they require sand brought in.

The guys who post here are pretty smart guys but they aren't mind readers. And one thing we have found out is that the differences in each guys geographical area makes it a disservice to quote prices to some one who might use it to make a living tomorrow.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Mud,
> 
> If you have a particular job that has specific's you can present these guy's can help you by comparing it to the work they do. Examples...
> .. Are these developed lots? Are they cleared already? Are they flat? Hilly? A lot of rocks? All clean fill? Are they wet? They are ????big? 1/2 acre, 2 acre? The soil is??? and so on.
> ...


Very well put Nick!:thumbup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

jmic, this is where veriables come in and why it scares me when i see posts here asking what systems should cost. sounds like you have a lot more to contend with than we do. you know what they say about south dakota..."nothing but miles and miles of miles and miles"....where i'm at, it's relatively flat and no rocks to speak of to contend with. what i'd consider a mountain, you'd consider a knob. we do very few septic systems, but i know that for the average home out here, a new system will very seldom hit $10k.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> jmic, this is where veriables come in and why it scares me when i see posts here asking what systems should cost. sounds like you have a lot more to contend with than we do. you know what they say about south dakota..."nothing but miles and miles of miles and miles"....where i'm at, it's relatively flat and no rocks to speak of to contend with. what i'd consider a mountain, you'd consider a knob. we do very few septic systems, but i know that for the average home out here, a new system will very seldom hit $10k.



You would commit suicide if you saw the material that we have to work with. Surface rock runs 3-4 feet thick thanks to the glaciers many many years ago. I have to get some pics up.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

the average 1800 sq foot house in the city where the water/sewer lines are stubbed behind the curbline....strip topsoil from lot, excavate basement and garage footings, run the 40-50' of water sewer service, backfill, rough grade "furnish no aggregate, drain tile" ....will run under $9k here


----------



## wjervis (May 30, 2007)

*Septic*

Hi Guys,

I have a question on septic installation costs for a site in CT that has ledge buy is pretty clear for the tank/pump chamber and the galleys:

2 bedroom house:
1000 gal septic tank
375 sq ft galleys (4'x8'x12")

6 bedroom house:
2000 gal tank
1000 gal pump chanber
3 hp gould pump 230 volt 1 cycle
400 ft 2" PVC
860 sq ft galleys (4'x8'x12")
Septic fill (screened) for around the galleys


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

These 2 seperate jobs or on the same property ? What's the plan calling for quanity of septic fill? What part of Conn. are you at ?


----------



## kubotaman333 (Feb 26, 2006)

Here in WV on average 3 bedroom house septic will run you about $5 to $10 thousand. Well I mean it should except for the fact that you have guys running around throwing them in for $3k. Maybe thats why its slow for me.


----------



## sutton82 (Jun 9, 2006)

avg price for septic 'round on a level lot with room to work is $2500. That is what everyone charges.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

sutton82 said:


> avg price for septic 'round on a level lot with room to work is $2500. That is what everyone charges.


Sutton, Where you located for them prices ? I haven't done a septic system for that price in at least 20 years.:laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

sutton82 said:


> avg price for septic 'round on a level lot with room to work is $2500. That is what everyone charges.




I wouldn't even run the sewer pipe and let it dump ontop of the ground for that little amount of money.


----------



## wjervis (May 30, 2007)

jmic said:


> These 2 seperate jobs or on the same property ? What's the plan calling for quanity of septic fill? What part of Conn. are you at ?


These two systems are adjacent on the same property. Its a tricky site.


----------

